# Need Advice



## Jtran57 (24 Sep 2014)

I am in high school and my school is offering a Policing Co-op. Do you think this will relate somewhat to the military? Do you think this could help me in my path in joing the Armed Forces? Thank you in advance for your input


----------



## bcbarman (24 Sep 2014)

Any experience is good experience.  A policing co-op will instruct you on basic laws such as the criminal code and other provincial acts.  As for direct experience to the CF, I doubt there is anything more then wearing a uniform, discipline and possibly drill.

I say go for it, you would at least find out if you want a job in law enforcement or not.  Beats making burgers at McD's


----------

